# Problemi riscontrati con la Gentoo Live CD 2004.3

## randomaze

Cerco di fare un elenco ragionato dei problemi incontrati dagli utenti che hanno installato Gentoo partendo dalla release 2004.3

Tastiera Italiana (by starise)

Non funziona più l'opzione al boot dokeymap, sostituita da un menu che però viene nascosto dal bootsplash.

Soluzione: Caricare a mano la mappa della tastiera:

```

loadkeys it

```

dhcpd (by Molesto)

Il dhcpd non viene emerso correttamente in fase di installazione.

Volendo usare il dhcp bisogna emergerlo manualmente con:

```
emerge dhcpcd
```

prima di riavviare la macchina.

Impostazione Manuale della rete (by starise)

Per l'ethernet Inizialmente ho usato Net-Setup, ma la procedura non ha funzionato. Allora ho fatto manualmente, con 'ifconfig' e 'route':

```

ifconfig eth0 192.268.x.x up   --[dove x.x è il proprio indirizzo IP]

route add default gw 192.168.x.y  --[dove x.y è l'IP del router]

```

ora il problema è la risoluzione dei nomi!

provando a pingare www.google.com non si hanno risultati, ma provando direttamente con l'IP di google digitando:

```

ping -c 3 216.239.59.104

```

dovrebbe esserci l'output corretto

per consentire alla rete di interpretare i nomi dei domini, dobbiamo settare il file /etc/resolv.conf in questo modo:

```

domain NOMEDOMINIO

nameserver 10.25.0.1  --[DNS primario]

nameserver 10.25.1.2  --[DNS secondario]

options timeout 5  --[5, numero sec. prima del timeout della query DNS]

options attempts 5  --[5, numero di timeout prima di interrompere la richiesta]

```

Riferimenti:

Il post originario

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Una correzione il pacchetto da mergiare e' il dhcpcd e non dhcpd

----------

## xoen

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tastiera Italiana (by starise)
> 
> Non funziona più l'opzione al boot dokeymap, sostituita da un menu che però viene nascosto dal bootsplash.
> ...

 

Scusate ma siete sicuri che non funzioni piu' l'opzione dokeymap=it? Perche' a me pare funzionasse...ora pero' non linciatemi, magari dopo provo...

----------

## gian

unico problema per ora (so installando in remoto da casa sulla macchina che ho in ufficio  ( !.!   !.!   <- non so se sono standard, ma nel mio intento sono corna...)

script/bootstrap.sh

non roesce ad emergere (argh) protect, aggiungendo manualmente un mirror (fare ricerca sul forum con protect e edere il primo thread che vi esce tutto va a posto.... ).... ma non ho ancora finito...

----------

## Naspe

Se al boot si da l'opzione doscsi si pianta tutto.

Si puoi fare tranquillamente a meno di questa opzione inquanto carica lostesso i driver necessarei per gli scsi

----------

## federico

Forse forse pero' ci vorrebbe una maggiore fase di testing, visto che gentoo si puo' permettere di essere lenta e visto che il cd di installazione per un nuovo utente e' un po' come il biglietto da visita   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *federico wrote:*   

> Forse forse pero' ci vorrebbe una maggiore fase di testing, visto che gentoo si puo' permettere di essere lenta e visto che il cd di installazione per un nuovo utente e' un po' come il biglietto da visita   

 

Vabbe la prossima release (la 2005) avra' solo 2 uscite probabilmente per questo motivo

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> Vabbe la prossima release (la 2005) avra' solo 2 uscite probabilmente per questo motivo

 

Credo che questa sia la soluzione migliore. Poche release ma testate bene.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Credo che questa sia la soluzione migliore. Poche release ma testate bene.

 

Si penso anche io che sia meglio avremo dei livecd migliori

----------

## Benve

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dhcpd (by Molesto)
> 
> Il dhcpd non viene emerso correttamente in fase di installazione.
> ...

 

Questo però più che un errore è un cambiamento di politica.

Infatti quì:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=9#doc_chap5

dice esplicitamente che non c'è di default

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Benve wrote:*   

> dice esplicitamente che non c'è di default

 

Ottimo e' meglio che la prossima volta uso la doc e non solo la quick installation

----------

## Ambrosa

CD MINIMAL 2004.3-R1

Io ho avuto un problema con il flag USE "nptl" (Native Posix Thread Library) in fase di bootstrap (baco di bootstrap.sh oppure mia inesperienza ??)

Se date un occhiata allo script bootstrap.sh noterete che se viene usato tale flag allora la fase di bootstrap scarica i kernel headers  2.6.x (necessari per NPTL) anziche' 2.4.x .

Avendo intenzione di usare kernel 2.6.x l'idea che le mie librerie C siano compilate usando appunto gli header 2.6.x mi sembrava ottima.

A posteriori oltrettutto mi sono accorto che avendo indicato il flag "nptl" i successivi pacchetti venivano compilati con l'opzione del gcc "-pthread" includendo quindi, laddove possibile, direttamente nei vari sw il supporto multithreading.

Beh, a parita' di installazione (la precedente risaliva ad 1 mese fa poi l'altro giorno ho fatto tabula rasa ed ho reinstallato tutto) ora la mia macchina (un P4 2.4GHz) e' diventata velocissima, visivamente la risposta dell'apertura finestre impiega circa meta' tempo. Che sia stata l'inclusione dei thread grazie a "nptl" ?

Sia come sia, lanciata la fase di bootstrap mi accorgevo che venivano scaricati prima i kernel headers 2.6.x (linux26-header-2.6.8.1) , emergiati e successivamente scaricati ed emergiati i kernel headers 2.4.x (linux-headers-2.4.21-r1) che andavano a sovrascrivere parzialmente gli header 2.6

Dopo un po' di compilazioni varie la fase di bootstrap si interrompe proprio all'inizio della compilazione delle glibc indicando che sono installati gli header 2.4 incompatibili con "nptl".

A questo punto, tentando il tutto per tutto,  ho cancellato headers 2.4 (emerge -C linux-headers-2.4.21-r1) , ho rimegergiato gli headers 2.6 (emerge linux26-header-2.6.8.1) e riavviato il bootstrap il quale ha proseguito compilandomi le glibc e tutto il resto senza colpo ferire.

Devo dire che ora sono soddisfatto e la macchina e' veramente molto veloce.

----------

## abaddon83

edit..

pensavo di usare il 2004.3 invece era il 2004.1 scusate.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

@Ambrosa: Non ho sottomano un LiveCD, ma che io mi ricordi oltre a bootstrap.sh c'era nella stessa cartella anche bootstrap26.sh che seviva appunto a aprtire con header per 2.6.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> @Ambrosa: Non ho sottomano un LiveCD, ma che io mi ricordi oltre a bootstrap.sh c'era nella stessa cartella anche bootstrap26.sh che seviva appunto a aprtire con header per 2.6.

 

Mi pare che ora esista solo il bootstrap.sh ma potrei sbagliarmi

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Mi pare che ora esista solo il bootstrap.sh ma potrei sbagliarmi

 Se è così, e conta che non uso un liveCD dalla 1.4   :Smile:  la trovo una gran cosa... Spero che la 2005.0 abbia di default il 2.6...

----------

## r3i

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Citazione:
> 
> Tastiera Italiana (by starise)
> ...

 

Il problema della tastiera non è del programma di installazione ma 

attivando la modalità grafica si perde di vista la richiesta che dopo 3 secondi scade:

si può digitare 21 al momento della visualizzazione della grafica.

21 è il codice associato all'italiano.

Inoltre

il comando per il loadkeys non è corretto in realtà.

Conviene controllare i profili della tastiera accettati dal sistema per essere più precisi ( vedi manuale )

----------

## Dimmy

Scusate, ma io ho riscontrato un diverso problema. 

Installando la 2004.3 r1 allo stage1 do il comando scripts/bootstrap.sh -f  , ma ad un certo punto non riesce  scaricarmi un pachetto. I vari server contattati mi danno lo stesso errore:

no such directory 'pub/gnu/redline/redline-50-004'

In fine mi si blocca su qualche server (cercando di connettersi piu' volte): 

Connecting to ftp.algx.net [216.99.225.75]... (nei vari tentativi si fermava sempre su uno diverso)

Anche fermando il processo e ripetendolo non risolvo il problema.

Allora ho pensato di aggiornare subito il portage, ma mi si ferma sempre nello stesso punto (no such directory 'pub/gnu/redline/redline-50-004'). Ed ho lo stesso problema sia sulla linea adsl di casa come quella del lavoro.

A voi e' capitato qualcosa del genere? O avete idea dove ho sbagliato?

Grazie

----------

## randomaze

 *Dimmy wrote:*   

> Allora ho pensato di aggiornare subito il portage, ma mi si ferma sempre nello stesso punto (no such directory 'pub/gnu/redline/redline-50-004'). Ed ho lo stesso problema sia sulla linea adsl di casa come quella del lavoro.

 

Sul galattico mirror bolognese il file c'é.

Prova a mettere i miei mirror in /etc/make.conf:

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.students.cs.unibo.it/gentoo/ http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/"
```

Comunque il pacchetto si chiama readline e non redline.

BTW, non per farmi gli affari tuoi ma come mai stai emergendo con ~x86 e non con un più tranquillo x86 (senza tilde)?

----------

## Dimmy

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Sul galattico mirror bolognese il file c'é.
> 
> Prova a mettere i miei mirror in /etc/make.conf:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Grazie per la dritta, domani riprovo.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> BTW, non per farmi gli affari tuoi ma come mai stai emergendo con ~x86 e non con un più tranquillo x86 (senza tilde)?

 

Beh, direi che non avevo idea che si poteva usare senza la tilde (confesso che il uso mi sfugge), del resto sono un newbie con linux e gentoo. Ci sono cose da imparare....

Grazie

----------

## Benve

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sul galattico mirror bolognese il file c'é.
> 
> Prova a mettere i miei mirror in /etc/make.conf:
> ...

 

Allora qualcuno oltre a me lo usa  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Sono commosso   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## xchris

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tastiera Italiana (by starise)
> 
> Non funziona più l'opzione al boot dokeymap, sostituita da un menu che però viene nascosto dal bootsplash.
> ...

 

oppure basta pigiare F2 al bootsplash

e selezionare it dopo

ciao

----------

## Black Imp

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> per consentire alla rete di interpretare i nomi dei domini, dobbiamo settare il file /etc/resolv.conf in questo modo:
> 
> ```
> 
> domain NOMEDOMINIO
> ...

 

scusate l'ignoranza ma per NOMEDOMINIO che cosa si intende? per es. se ho un account adsl del tipo   nomeutente@provider.it   NOMEDOMINIO=provider?

----------

## xoen

 *Black Imp wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   per consentire alla rete di interpretare i nomi dei domini, dobbiamo settare il file /etc/resolv.conf in questo modo:
> 
> ```
> 
> domain NOMEDOMINIO
> ...

 

Tranquillo siamo tutti ignoranti, penso che dovrebbe essere "provider.it".

----------

## Black Imp

quotiamo con umanita' -- fedeliallalinea

 *xoen wrote:*   

> Tranquillo siamo tutti ignoranti, penso che dovrebbe essere "provider.it".

 

grazie! mi sono accorto oggi che sul vecchio sito di flashnet c'era la spiegazione e corrisponde  :Very Happy: 

peccato che non mi funzioni lo stesso la connessione - la rete si la connessione con l'esterno no - ora apro topic  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

